# Holiday planned...do you want my cat?



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

10 month old kitten | Islington | Gumtree

Another cat without a home during the holiday season. What happens if NO home shows up...just wondered...as you do. Have emailed offering to feed and care for the cat for two months FREE FREE FREE, and return it to them when they get back from their TWO MONTH holiday. Let's see what I get back from them...if anything.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Are you kidding me!!!!! 

We want a good owner to look after her

Well bit hypocritical don't ya think! O this has made my blood boil! I bloody 2month holiday so cat gets the boot! I want to give this person a piece of my mind!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Owner needs a kick up the axxe.

Saw an advert in Sainsbury's today, free kittens ready now 5 weeks old, not weaned but drinks milk from saucer.:devil:


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

why can't they just say they want to get rid?


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Owner needs a kick up the axxe.
> 
> Saw an advert in Sainsbury's today, free kittens ready now 5 weeks old, not weaned but drinks milk from saucer.:devil:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh dont worry i have a viewing tomorrow for the 5 week old kittens and taking alot of information paperwork with me. 
Plus the kittens will still be there for a few weeks as the advert disappeared by magic.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

O CC you are crazy, and great! You make me laugh so much! I would love to be a fly on that wall!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Wiz201 said:


> why can't they just say they want to get rid?


Dunno...they never do, but when you offer to pick up the cat, feed it for however long and then return it at your own expense you don't even get an acknowledgement.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

I have emailed the 'owner' twice and had no acknowledgement. People like this make me want to scream.


----------

